# He ate my hair ties ....



## goalden12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok so I think I've finally solved his vomit mystery... We thought it was just stress from the move to Indiana from Texas as he started this after we started packing up the old place a week before we moved so he's been vomiting off and on for 4 weeks about certainly not everyday....his behavior hadn't changed he was still eating ( although we had to fight him to do it and he really didnt want to eat dry food but he will gobble up wet, so i just attributed that to the move as well figured he was just being picky) and pooping so I figured it was just stress and it would pass...when we got here he seemed fine he started eating dry food again he was playful and rambunctious he didn't vomit and he was pooping so I figured he was finally over being stressed.... We were staying at an extended stay during this time....when we moved into our new apartment a week later he was still acting like a champ until yesterday... He woke me up getting sick in the morning but he still ate his food and drank water later that day he threw up again again just bile nothing more ....and then probably 2 hrs later he threw up again this time....the culprit came up a small bit of rubber band, what worries me is it was not whole so we figured this was going to continue so we quarantined him in the bathroom with his bed food water box and some toys.... About an our after that we went in and he had pooped one whole elastic hair band on the floor and had another hanging out of his bum..... Since he's still pooping and these things are coming out on thier own should I just let them and keep an eye on him? I really don't know how many he has eaten but he's still eating and drinking and pooping slim reluctant to take him to the vet.... What do I need to look for that can be game changers? And where can I find some affordable pet insurance because if he ends up needing surgery we can't afford it at this time....We got hit super hard financially and are just barely making it month to month....worst possible time for him to be having health issues...What do you guys think?


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I am not 100% sure or an expert on this but...
I have always read and been told not to pull anything out of his bum, if it there is something hanging--let it hang and get to the Vet...
sorry~~
You could either try to isolate him--keep away, just water and wait for a bit--then if he is not vomiting, try some cooked chicken, shredded..in a plain broth..no onions (poisonous to cats) and see if he holds that down..
I really think he needs to see a Vet..if only for advice and to make you guys feel better..
My Artie, ate part of a streamer--found out 2 days later when he vomited it up.. Was told to withhold food. Within 2 hours he was begging for food..gave him some blandish cat food--chicken and he held it down and has been fine...
_If he seems out of sorts, please call the Vet..
I do not know how this went to italics!! my computer is possessed!!!

On second thought~~ 4 weeks is too long to be sick...
Go to the VET!! please!!

Good Luck and please let us know how things turn out..

_


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The thing you have to worry about is an intestinal blockage. He seems to have passed the rubber band all right and maybe a bit more to come? Usually when a cat gets a blockage it is vomiting and is not keen to eat anything. As long as he is _eating and pooping _he's still able to pass stool he should be OK. I would give it another day, and if he stops both eating and pooping, you need to take him to the vet. You could mix in a teaspoon of olive or vegetable oil to canned food and that may help him to pass stool more easily. Good luck.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! My cat Godzilla is a hair tie nazi but he doesn't eat them. He just bites them in half and leaves them there for me to find :lol: I don't even know why he does it but he finds them no matter where I put them too.... I hope your kitty gets better though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goalden12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Update: so last night he threw up another piece of rubber band and today so far so good he's been eating and drinking so maybe he's got it all out now? I hope so!

Thanks guys for your advice and support!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg, before I got my hair cut short a few months ago I was always (or so it seemed) finding hair ties in the litter box. I still cant figure out how she was always getting them. I think my daughter might have left them behind when she came over to visit after work as well as me. Thankfully I never had any problems with Mia.


----------

